# Car News- New RsQ3 Sportback



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And so it's here the 3rd Audi Sport model revealed in just a months time. This time it's a brand new version of the Audi RS, the 2020 Audi RSQ3 Sportback. The video goes online directly at the Auditography YouTube channel this moment so head over there.
Looking like a baby-Urus, it's absolutely drop dead gorgeous. Great news is that Audi is keeping the 5cylinder engine in the RS3/RSQ3 family, after they managed to change lots of things to cope with the new EU-regulations. The multi-award-winning five-cylinder engine gains a good 17 percent increase in power at an unchanged displacement of 2,480 cc. The engine's maximum torque is available over the very broad rev range between 1,950 and 5,850 rpm. The RS Q3 Sportback sprint from zero to 100 km/h in just 4.5 seconds. The top speed is regulated at 250 km/h or an optional 280 km/h. At less than 50 centimeters in length, the 2.5 TFSI engine is extremely compact and is 26 kg lighter than the previous model. The color seen in this launch version, is the new Kaylami green, which is really in your face. Looks great along the black optics on the car.



















Thanks to auditography




























Thanks to Car Magazine


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Current model is horrible but that... that actually looks pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Current model is horrible but that... that actually looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Agree completely, love the 5 pot engine, gives a car real character


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

agree i think it looks pretty good to the fact i think i want to go and see the new q3 sportback in the flesh


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like ceramic brakes on the green one too. £££££££

I like the look of it. Would like to see Nardo one.

More pics here - https://www.evo.co.uk/audi/rs-q3/201786/2020-audi-rs-q3-revealed-pictures


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yessssss! Just ordered mine today in Glacier white bye bye Merc GLC43 AMG and looking forward to being back in an Audi - its only been a year 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

WTF?!?! That's absolutely horrible!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I like the look of that think the colour helps


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------

